# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Mjaftcrossoft---EDISON YPI

## dikeafajtore

Në kryqëzimin më të të trafikuar të Tiranës u vodh në mes të ditës një bankë amerikane! Po atë ditë, po në Tiranë, diku në përiferi, ndoshta në të njëjtën orë, një vëlla vrau vëllanë! E para s'duket fort keq. I jemi larguar aq shum' Komunizmit, i jemi fut' aq thellë aq seriozisht kapitalizmit. Të kujton Çikagon e fillimit e shekullitt ë kaluar. Jo atij që lamë ne pas. Sepse ne nuk kemi lënë pas asnjë shekull. Atij të 900-ave, atij që na la ne pas më tepër se të gjithë shekujt bashkë.

E dyta, ajo e vëllait që sharroi vëllanë me kalashnikov, mes kaq e aq krimeve të tjera të këtij gushti vrastar, nuk bie në sy dhe aq për makabritet se sa për pataksjen që të shkakton, çuditshmërinë në vetvete si fakt. Që të ndihmojë a t'i dërgojë para' vëllai në Amerikë vëllait në Shqipëri, është më se normale në Shqipëri dhe në krejt Botën. Por që të vijë vëllai nga Amerika dhe të vrasë vëllanë në Tiranë sepse nuk i paska paguar qeranë e një furrik apartamenti në periferi të qytetit, këtë s'e mban asnjë kandar, s'e rrok asnjë imagjinatë.
Epo, të dëgjosh të tilla e të mos lush vëndit, s'vete fare.
Duhet me ik ! Një çast e më parë !
Ku ?!
Mundësisht diku në Shqipëri ku ndodh ndonjë diçka e kundërt. Mundësisht diku ku nga cikrat e baltrave dhe bajgave të Tiranës, nga ato të cilat do s'do të kapin vetvetiu, të mos mund të të kapë asnjë. Ka në Shqipëri ndonjë vënd të tillë ?!
Po, ka. Diku në Jug pranë detit, MJAFT po bën një festë të rinjsh që s'e kanë hiç ndërmënt as të vjedhin ndonjë Bankë, as të vrasin veten as kërrkend.
Shkohet në atë festë me krytin plot tmerre ?!
Jo ?!
Athere ?
Athere, para se me u nis, duhet krytin me e boshatis, me e zbraz, me e formatu.

Kush përdor kompjuter e di ç'domethënë formatim. Ata që nuk e dinë, s'është e vështirë ta marrin me mënt. Një herë në kaq e aq muaj, kur Kryti i Kompjuterit, nis e punon ngadalë dhe hera - herë bllokohet fare sepse është mbushur jo për fajin tënd me turlifarlloj plehrash, dhe nuk është më Kryt por kazon plehrash, dhe vet je kthyer në një "Moc' Kazonash", në këto raste është i domosdoshëm një formatim.
Ta formatojmë pra Kryt-in !
KRYT :fantazma: ORMAT
WARNING ! THIS WILL ERASE ALL DATA ON YOUR KRYT !
Jepi ! Flase ! Plase ! Krise ! Fshije ! Sheshoje ! Gjë prej gjëje mos ler ! Enter !
Duhet me prit pak. S'ka problem. Ka kohë. Duhen disa ore me mrrit Atje.
Dëri Tek ura e Dajlanit pesë qën të shqyer nga makinat mbi autostradë. Formatimi ende s'ka mbaruar. Pak më tutje, afër Kavajës, ndal pyes kot një tip.
- Lexon libra ti ?
- Jo.
- Pse ?

- Sepse m'kanë ardh' në fyt. Sepse u ka shkrepur t'gjith shqiptarvë t'bëhen t'gjith' shkrimtarë. La pa le, por edhe t'i falin librat që nuk u a blen askush. Me sa duket letra kushton lirë. Jam betuar nuk do lexoj libra deri sa librat të shkruhen mbi letër.
- Mbi çfarë të shkruhen, nëse jo mbi letër ?
- Si në mesjetë, mbi Pergamenë, mbi lëkurë deleje. Një faqe libri, nje dele. Një libër, një kope delesh të therura. Ay është libër ! Atij i them libër un'. Athere të shohim a do t'i falin kopetë e shkrimtarëve kopetë e deleve. Apo jo ?! Do pres derisa të sharrohen krejt pyjet e planetit. Aty afër jemi. Duket pak e vështirë sepse pa pyje nuk mund të ketë as dele ku të kullosin. Por zgjidhet-zgjidhet. Do ti prodhojnë delet brenda qelqerave. Po prodhojnë Rob' brënda qelqerave, s'prodhokan dot dele. Deri ather' jam betuar nuk do lexoj asnjë libër.
FORMAT COMPLETE
Faleminderit Bios !

WOULD YOU LIKE TO SAVE THE OLD SYSTEM FILES ?
Joooooooooooooo ! Asnjë ! Fshiji të gjitha ! Gjurmë mos u lër ! Prandaj u nisa !
Enter !
Fushat e Myzeqesë janë mbjellë të gjitha. Sa duket bujqit myzeqarë e kuptuan më së fundi atë që bujqëve kosovarë as në mënt u vete; Të presësh "ndihmë nga shteti" për të mbjellë tokën tënde, është njëlloj sikur të presësh që koka e tjetrit të mendojë për hallet e tua.
Gjithandej postera dhe sllogane elektorale humbësash kandidatë për deputetë ! WOULD YOU LIKE TO CONSERVE OLD HARDWARE DRIVERS ?
Jo ! Hardrivers, rrugët, fshatrat, fushat, kodrat, aty janë. Ato nuk i erase dot asnjë Bios. Banorëve, po t'jua lypsë nevoja, kujdesen vetë për ta erase njëri - tjetrin hera - herë me sëpatë pas qafe a me kalashnikov. Driverat e hardriverave, mënyrën, inteligjencën si me i përdor hardriverat, ata po, ata pa m'i rrafsho pakëz se nuk më vyjnë fare.

Nëpër fshatrat e Myzeqesë ka vila më tepër se nëpër fshatrat e Puglis ! Çuditu, shkërdhitu, çmendu, çahu po deshe, kjo është e vërtetë. Biznese ?! Sa s'ta merr mëndja. Shitet e blihet gjithçka. Traktora, betoniera, makina bujqësore nga më modernet. Çimento, tulla, llaç, hekura, rrjeta hekuri, kazana, kazma, lopata, plugje, turlifarlloj vegla, gjithçka - gjithçka që duhet për bujqësi dhe ndërtim. Dikush diku prodhon blloqe betoni. Ka vënë një tabelë; "Shiten Blloqe". Një hokatar myzeqar ka fshirë "Bl-në" e Blloqeve e lënë tabelën; "Shiten ****".
IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO INSTALL WINDOWS PRESS ENTER !
Hileqar kompjuter. Pse më pyet kot ?! Pse më provokon ?! Do të më mbash këtu n'gjys' t'rrugës ?! Nuk ta thash' se jam nisur diku tjetër ?! Këtu në një katund ku një Morena pesëmbëdhjetë vjeçare dhe një dymbëdhjetë vjeçar kishin shkuar me vet dashje tek të shumtët isha para nja dhjetë ditësh. Vetëm dy ditë më pas, po në atë katund, një bir vrau babanë. Nuk vetë më atje ! Kurrë !
Enter !

WHAT COLOURS ?
Ah, prit pak !. T'i kallxoj unë ngjyrat ! Ja ku janë ngjyrat !
Tabelë e madhe në anë të rrugës;
SHËROJ TË SËMURË
SËMUNDJEN E GJEJ VETË
NUK DUA ASGJË NGA SHTËPIA
ZGJIDH PROBLEME FAMILIARE
SHËRONJËSJA
(emri mbiemri)
Uau ! Këtu jo vetëm u vritkan por edhe u shërokan ! Shëronjësja, një meso grua jo fort elegante, me pamje tejet serioze, del mbi avlli bri tabelës tejet pretenduese.
- Ku i ke bërë ti gjith' këto shkolla që shëroke gjith' këto sëmundje ?! Në Angli, në Amerikë, ku ?!
- S'kam bërë asnjë shkollë unë.
- E po si athere ?!
- Po ja, kam vuajtur vet' nga gjithato sëmundje. Ta dish ç'kam hequr ?
- Hiç nuk dua ta di ç'ke hequr ti. Të lutem më çliro pak nga ç'po heq unë për të kuptuar ty. Si i zbulon ti sëmundjet ?!
- Nga ngjyra.
- Si - si ?!
- Nga ngjyra e fytyrës pra. Po ta kesh të zezë, je më "Me Zemër". Po ta kesh' të verdhë je "Me mëlçi". Hundën po ta kesh' me lesh....
- Aman se nuk duroj dot. Lere hundën ! Po ta kem ngjyrën të kuqe ose blu, cila është sëmundja ?!

Një myzeqarkë shet sharqinj anës rrugës. Sa duket, mezi i shiten. Në sy i lexohet një Melondrama.
- Ka budallenj që venë tek ajo Shëronjësja moj ?!
- Nuk janë budallenj, janë hallexhinj fukarenj.
- Po ajo, çfarë u shëron, hallin, apo budallallëkun ?!
- Ku di unë nga këto.
- Di ti di, përderisa di të shesësh sharqi.
- Jo për Zotin nuk di.
- Edhe një pyetje dhe mbarova. Kjo Shëronjësja që shëroka ata që nuk janë budallenj por hallexhinj, a vallë mund të shërojë nga ata që nuk janë hallexhinj por budallenj dhe "nuk të sjellin asgjë nga shtëpia", politikanët po due me t'thanun, ë ?! Por përgjigju me kujdes ama, se ma ngatërron formatimin, instalimin, ma çmënd Bios-in.
- Ore, qënke i shkarë ti. Ik shërohu tek Shëronjësja. Por, po deshe, para se të shërohesh, aman ma bli një sharqi.
Iki. Por Enter nuk e shkel. Nuk është vendi. Kryti ka pritur dhjetra vite. Të presi edhe pak Kryti se s'bëhet qameti.
Karvane të pafundme makinash dasmorësh shkojnë drejt Jugut. Deri në të dalë të Fierit plot njëzeteshtatë. Pastaj u dëndësuan aq shumë sa ishte e pamundur të numuroheshin. Drejt Veriut nja katër a pes' gjithsej. Qerratenj veriorët mashkullorët mërdhiftorët. I duan nuset jugore, të shkrifta, solare, të nxehta. Çka bie në sy brënda makinave, është dhëndërri tejet serioz, gati i ngrysur. Vlon përbrënda qerratai. Mezi pret. Nuseve të mbuluara me të bardha nuk u shquhet pothuajse kurgjë. Pas të bardhave, kujtimi, mallëngjimi, sigurisht aty janë, por nuk duken. Sa seriozisht që martohen shqiptarët o burr' i dheut !
Urë. Shtatë a tetë policë me antiplumb gishtin në gishtëz.
- Zoti polic, pse kaq shumë polica ?! Ka ndodhur diçka ?
- Jo-jo, nuk ka ndodhur kurgjë. Është normale.
- "Normale" të ruhet një urë me gjith' këta policë ?! Kaq e rrezikuar normalisht qënka kjo urë dhe ky vend ?!
Llogora !

Po, këtu ja vlen, këtu është vëndi !
INSTALL WINDOWS ?
YES
Enter
Këtu bukuria dhe freskia nuk rrëfehen dot.
Në majë ke kapur Qiellin. Gjith Bota nën këmbët e tua ! Djem dhe vajza, kryesisht emigrantë ose studentë ardhur kahmos bëjnë fotografi me në sfond qiellin, detin, malin, fshatrat, bregun, pyllin, shkëmbinjtë.
WINDOWS INSTALLED SUCCESSFULLY
TAKE A TOUR BEFORE USING WINDOWS FOR THE FIRST TIME ?
Patjetër !
Enter.
Tur, shëtitje historike. Ja Palasa. Këtu mbi këtë breg të sheshtë të zhavorrtë zbarkoi për së pari Çezari. Pastaj, për tu therur me Pompeun në Golem të Durrësit, u nis për në veri, andej nga vinin dhëndurrët. Hodhi qielloren madhështoren Llogoranë. Ndejti pak për të marrë veten në prehër të saj diku afër Dukatit. Dukat ! Ç'emër i hatashëm shqiptar ! Dukë kanë qënë dikur dukaqotët e sotëm ?! Sigurisht ! Kot janë aq kapadainj ?! S'desh Konsulli romak të nakatosej me Dukët shqiptarë a s'deshën Dukët, kjo ende nuk është qartësuar. Për të mos ja ngrënë hakun, për t'i dhënë Çezarit atë që i përket Çezarit, çfarë dihet, është se diku afër Dukatit të shqiptarëve ndodhet një Qesarat i Çezarit.
Muzg. Pak më tutje, as dy kilometra, në një Desktop të errët, nisin të ndrisin ikonat e para të Windows-it të porsa instaluar, gati për tu përdorur.
Dhërmi. Këtu, tani, s'ke ku hedh, jo kokrrën e mollës, por as kokrrën e rërës. Aq plot është ky Babel i Paqes. Krejt Bota duket se ka ardhur aty. Nja tre mijë po. Ndoshta më shumë. Kush i numuroi ! Një grumbullim i tillë kaq i madh, kaq i qetë, kaq i bukur, nuk është parë kurrë këtu. Studentë dhe studente shqiptare që shkollohen e ndriten nëpër Botë. Të rinj që shkollat i kanë mbaruar e që memzi kanë pritur për tu kthyer për të punuar në vendin e tyre në Shqipëri. Turistë të rinj gjithfar kombësish, italianë, grekë, francezë, gjermanë. Gjuhët e tyre nuk pengojnë kurgjë këtu. Këtu flitet vetëm një gjuhë; Gjuha e Paqes. Kanë ardhur në Festën e MJAFT-it nga Kosova, Maqedonia, Serbia, Kroacia. Është viti i tretë që MJAFT organizon këtë Festë.

Muzikë, vallzim, muhabete, qindra celularë si xixëllonja, SMS-ra, celefonata, përqafime, puthje, dashuri, Paqe. Zjarre dhe grumbullime të rinjsh gjithandej. Zjarret si galaktika spirale, dritat si Diej, ndriçimet e celularave si yj. Të gjitha bashkë duken si sipërfaqa e qetë e një liqeri ku është pasqyruar Qielli.
Për ç'ka bindesh përfundimisht është se "Sindroma Shqipëri", pra ethet që e zënë e nuk e lëshojnë deri sa të vdesi gjithkënd që e ka prekur edhe për një ditë të vetme truallin shqiptar, është absolutisht e vërtetë.
Cilët janë tërë këta Yj shqiptarie ?!
Fola me t'a. Pata frikë mos digjem, por bëra si bëra, fola me Yjtë. Të më falin që Shqipes i mungon Yll-i femëror. Jo për tu justifikuar, por fajin e kanë astronomët. Le të mos e kenë gjuhët e tjera këtë fjalë. Hajt ta gjejmë, hajt ta sajojmë Shqip ! Shqiptarkat e meritojnë !
Tetëdhjetë përqind e tyre janë të rinj e të reja shqiptarë që ose e kanë mbaruar ose po e vazhdojnë shkollimin universitar në Perëndim.
Këtyre o shpirt' i vllait, nuk u a nin' fare për ekzistencën e atyre cikrave të baltrave dhe bajgave të Tiranës.
Këta janë të eduakuar. Janë të qetë. Janë edhe të revoltuar, por nuk janë sherrxhinj. I marrin punët ngadalë, n'at' stilin që përdor krejt Bota e qytetëruar; Ngadalë por pa u ndalur !
Këta dinë të punojnë. Për këta, puna është punë, qefi është qef ! Nuk është shpikur ende asnjë lloj vinçi t'i shkuli këta, njëlloj, nga ndonjë punë e nisur, apo nga ndonjë qef i çakërdisur si ky këtu.
Dishepujt e diturisë, rendimentit, efikasitetit, energjisë, vallzojnë nën tingujt e një muzike të panjohur për mua. Një lloj këmbane bosh që bie ritmikisht. E po mirë, bosh - bosh. Qef është ky. Ata po tunden e shkunden që ç'ke me të. Bosh Qefi, plot Puna ! Ku është problemi ?! Kurrkund s'është problemi. Problem s'ka. Ka vetëm pritje që Ikonat për tu aktivizuar presin double click-at ose enter-at për tu aktivizuar. Nuk mundet Ikona t'i bëjë double click vetvetes ! Kaq ! Të tjerat janë cikra, baltra, bajga bolshevike Tirane.

Dreqkat dhe dreqërit MJAFT-istë nuk janë për tu lëvduar edhe aq shumë jo. Kanë një të metë të madhe fare; Janë të majtë ! Pa marrë parasysh se disa prej tyre janë mëngjërashë, disa i krehin flokët majtas, të tjerë kanë huqin të pështyjnë majtas, hidhi një sy Globit, shih se ku i kanë bërë e ku po i bëjnë universitetet ! Të gjithë në të majtë të Globit ! Po s'tu mbush mëndja shko shihe ku e ka selinë MJAFT-i në Tiranë. Pikërisht në krahun e majtë të Rrugës së Elbasanit dhe pikërisht më të majtë kanë Ambasadën Amerikane.
Por edhe s'kanë faj. Është e metë që falet sot. E majta, vet' së djathtës po i rrjedh nga sytë, po i kullon nga veshët, po i del nga hundët.

Edison Ypi

----------


## oiseau en vol

> Pak më tutje, afër Kavajës, ndal pyes kot një tip.
> - Lexon libra ti ?
> - Jo.
> - Pse ?
> 
> - Sepse m'kanë ardh' në fyt. Sepse u ka shkrepur t'gjith shqiptarvë t'bëhen t'gjith' shkrimtarë. La pa le, por edhe t'i falin librat që nuk u a blen askush. Me sa duket letra kushton lirë. Jam betuar nuk do lexoj libra deri sa librat të shkruhen mbi letër.
> - Mbi çfarë të shkruhen, nëse jo mbi letër ?
> 
> Edison Ypi


Shikoni skenen : nje burre i veshur mire, i parfumosur me Calvin Klein, me kollare Armani, ne ndonje bar-kafe ne qender te Tiranes, me nje gote whisky perpara duke qare hallet e kombit !

Po mire, ketu tek citimi, a ka ndonje qe i bie ne te ç'do te thote kjo ? Sepse ose mungon ndonje fjale qe e ka harruar ky, kjo dikeafajtore, ose ai Ypi nuk di ç'flet !
Qaramane te tille, Shqiperia ka plot. Dhe nuk vuajme fare qe ato te na permenden ngado. Pamfletaxhinj, skicaxhinj, shkrimtarucaxhinj, plot, plot na shohin syte. Paska vrare nje vella vellane e vet dhe Ypi menjehere dashka te ike nga ai vend i felliqur ! Mos mor mik se po ia nise keshtu nuk te ka mbetur vend ne toke ku te jesh rehat. Ngado ka historina banale te ketij lloji. Dhe ajo qe mi shkaterron nervat asht se ky autori nuk pushon duke perdorur peremrin vetor "ne". Po mire, zoteri, sa veta jeni ti ? A nuk eshte me mire te flasesh ne numrin njejes, dhe mos ta fusesh menjehere jeten ne lloj-lloj kategorish : ne shqiptaret, ne jugoret, ne shkodranet, ne polikumsat, ne kombinatsat, ne skraparllinjte...

Keshtu, e lexova kete gjene ma lart, por nuk e mora vesh pse futet tek letersia. Letersi asht kjo ? Dakort, qe ai ka shkruar neper letra, por kjo s'do te thote qe ajo eshte letersi. Ka fjale te tjera per kete : letrina, letrushka, letraqe, letrica, e ndonje qe e kam harruar...

Ehhhhhh... thuaj dite e diele te shkreten dhe çoç hedhim syte kendej...

----------


## dikeafajtore

eh te shkreten, eh,,,sa shume ke renkuar! e lexova ket postin tend, dhe thashe se do kem ngaterruar vertet ndonje rrjesht, ne fakt ai paragraf qe ti ke cituar s'ka asnje lapsus logjik, thjesht injoro ate hapesiren.
por ti ke te drejte ne nje pike... qaramanet s'i duhen askujt. as keta si puna e Ypit qe s'i thone dot derrit daje. "ne " na duhen optimistitet qe jetojne ne usa apo europe, qe kur lexojne cfare ndodh ne token e tyre, mbledhin turinjte me percmim duke thene: ah dhe keta derra shqiptare si s'u gdhenden njehere, mbeten duke vrare njeri tjetrin si barbare..na felliqen ne sy te bosit dhe te botes... dhe qe kujtohen per shqiperine kur vine pushimet e veres....por te ftoj ti hedhesh syte dhe nje here tek ato pjese ku autori vertet ka shprese i gjori tek ata te rinjte e usa-s.
seriozisht nuk e shoh cfare s'shkon me kete shkrim. une e shoh shume te realizuar, dhe eshte mirefilli letersi, do apo s'do ti. ka te gjitha elementet e struktures se nje proze , natyrisht qe formen e ka ne dore ai qe e shkruan dhe s'ka pse te na marre doren ne te tjereve. ironi, satire, cinizem, humor, art, seriozitet etjetj ne fund te fundit te gjitha keto nuk e bejne ypin me pak shqiptar dhe atdhedashes se ti, ( me fal se sta them dot nick-un, shkruje shqip te pakten)

pershendetje anyways.

----------


## oiseau en vol

Dikeafajtore, pershendetje !

Problemi ne ate pasazh qe kam cituar (perveç hapesires qe propozoni ju) eshte qe zoteriu i pyetur nese lexon apo jo, eshte pergjigjur qe ai do te lexoje vetem kur librat te shkruhen mbi letra (qe sipas atij t'i japin falas). Logjika nuk ta do keshtu : mungon pjeseza mohore "nuk". Sepse zoteriu i ures se Dajlanit e ka hallin qe kur te shkruhen librat ne lekure, atehere ndoshta ne do te biem rehat nga tam-tamet e shkrimtarucave. Kaq per logjiken e citimit.

Kurse per atdhedashurine, une nuk kam thene asnje fjale qe ai nuk eshte i tille. Dhe mund te jete ndoshta me shume sesa une. Por, menyra sesi e tregon ai duke futur aty lloj-lloj faktesh te rendomta, ky vrau kete e ai ate (e pastaj ? mos duhet te kalojme nga njejesi ne shumes ?!), tregon qe ai kalon huq perqafimit te nenes Shqiperi. Ky lloj pamfleti me kujton keto shkrimet qe i lexojme neper Europe ku botohen "mbresa udhetimesh" dhe ku permenden vetem episode koti (nje lope na ndali ne mes te rruges, pashe dike qe hidhte plehrat nga ballkoni, nje tjeter qe vershellente ne rruge, etj etj etj), edhe pastaj te del ne ndonje emision dhe te thote qe e njoh ne maje te gishtave Shqiperine...

Dhe diçka tek puna e librave : fakti qe paska shume botime nuk ka asgje te keqe ne vetvete. Eshte lexuesi qe do beje perzgjedhjen. Por problemi eshte kur lexuesit i lihet te zgjedhe ndermjet lloj-lloj qarjesh e ankimesh te tipit me oiiiiiiiiii, e me auuuuuuuuuuu, dhe ketu te vete mendja qe je ne ndonje varrim e jo ne jeten e perditshme ku lind edhe dielli, ku dashurohen edhe njerez, ku ka edhe njerez qe nuk e çajne koken per para, qe lumturine e kerkojne tek nje peme ne lule e jo tek nje xhiro me Ferrari, e keshtu e keshtu...

Emri im eshte ne gjuhe te huaj, ska ndonje gje sepse e kam shkruar siç eshte ne origjinal, dhe per me teper eshte veçse nje pseudonim per te hyre ne forum.

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## EXODUS

dikea, 

realizim i perkryer i formatimit!

----------


## dikeafajtore

> dikea, 
> 
> realizim i perkryer i formatimit!


exodus,

vertet, eshte nje gjetje shume e forte. nuk rri dot pa vene buzen ne gaz sa here qe ka kapercime nga formatimi i nje kompjuteri tek ..formati i dickaje tjeter. edhe vete titulli eshte shume i forte. mjaft-cross-softe. nje kompozite qe te fut ne mendime. madje te shtyn te mendosh mes te tjerash( ndoshta Ypit as ne mendje si ka shkuar) nje lloj mllefi qe ekziston sot ndaj Microsoft - it vete. 


dear, oiseau en vol

shpjegimi qe ke dhene te ben me te qarte. e kuptoj cfare do te thuash. 
por   nuk eshte e thene qe ky shkrim te zgjoje te njetat reaksione te njerezit. por dicka eshte e vertete, kur je larg e koncepton shqiperine si nje trup te vetem, te mire ose te keq, te dashur ose te urryer, te bukur ose te shemtuar etjet, mund te vazhdojme gjate me vargje te tilla antonimike. ceshtja ndryshon kur jeton atje, atje e sheh qe ajo nuk eshte kaq e thjeshte, por eshte e zakonshme, i dalin pucrra dhe i sherohen, e kapin viruse dhe epidemira krejt si nje trup tjeter i zakonshem. dhe per me teper, kur jeton gjithe kohes atje, i ve re me mire semundjet, difektet dhe s'e mban dot gojen mbyllur..si Ypi psh. behesh dhe  merzitshem dhe qaraman, i padurueshem, cinik etjetj. ky eshte nami i femijeve qe pranojne te kujdesen per nenen ne pleqeri. te tjeret qe jane larg, jane me te miret, me fjaleembelit, te dashurit, edhe nqs kujtohen njehere ne hene per nenen e tyre.
ne pika te tjera si psh aty ku ti flet per namin qe i hapet shqiperise nga shkrime ku permenden plehra te hedhrua nga dritarja apo nje gomar qe ecen ne bulevardin e tiranes etjetj, mendoj se kane per te vazhduar per aq  kohe sa te hidhen plehra nga dritaja e ballkonet. dhe vazhdojne te hidhen apo jo?
por jam 100% dakort me ty qe thua se ne jeten e perditshme lind edhe dielli,  dashurohen edhe njerez, ku ka edhe njerez qe nuk e çajne koken per para, qe lumturine e kerkojne tek nje peme ne lule e jo tek nje xhiro me Ferrari, e keshtu e keshtu... 
gjithe te mirat
dikea

----------


## EXODUS

> exodus,
> 
> vertet, eshte nje gjetje shume e forte. nuk rri dot pa vene buzen ne gaz sa here qe ka kapercime nga formatimi i nje kompjuteri tek ..formati i dickaje tjeter. edhe vete titulli eshte shume i forte. mjaft-cross-softe. nje kompozite qe te fut ne mendime. madje te shtyn te mendosh mes te tjerash( ndoshta Ypit as ne mendje si ka shkuar) nje lloj mllefi qe ekziston sot ndaj Microsoft - it vete.



pata nje reagim pothuajse te ngjashem! Gjeniale, vertet!

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Do te ishte shume nese do t'ju pyesja se ku e shikoni kete gjenialitetin ju?  Me bete kurioze me keto replikat. Duke qene se eshte shkrim kaq gjenial, duhet patjeter te kini nje pergjigje (per te mos thene me shume!)

----------


## Hyllien

Maj mend, para nja 8 vitesh, shkova poshte te kati pare, te hapja tubin pasi uji ne katet e siperme nuk vinte. Kshu qe merrsha kovat poshte, dhe i hipja siper avash avash. Nje dite te lumtur, kur uji kishte ardhur me nje bollek te pazakonte, me del nga kati pare komshiu i dashur Edison Ypi, i cili me sapun ne dore fillon duke bertitur e kercenuar me te madhe para te gjitheve qe po prisnin ne rralle si mua, se nese nuk do ta mbyllja tubin do thirrte policine e do beheshe njera(pasi sipas tij meqe tubi kryesor kalonte nga krahu i apartamentit te tij, ateher i takonte zotit Edison qe te vendoste nese do na ndriconte rrugen per te mbushur kovat apo do na i priste ate). Kaq shume u be hataja saqe disa here u detyrua pallati i tere te merrte rruget per te mbushur uji. Kjo nuk zgjati shume duke qene se dera perballe filloi te nxirrte uji per te tere. Pak mendonte ky njeri kritik, altruist, aspak xheloz qe i zot e di kush ja ka fajin qe i dhemb kaq shume ekzistenca se nga kati i 3 e siper edhe kur viheshe  kafeja ne zjarr, mendoheshe mire mileti per ujin qe harxhonte. S'ka faj ky jo.

Shqiperia eshte vend relativisht me emigracion te ri, ne krahasim me Greket apo Italianet qe kane vite jasht shtetit, kryesisht ne Amerike dhe jane organizuar e kane formuar organizata per te dhene ndihmesen kombit te tyre(sidomos ne rastin e Grekeve). Fajin qe shqiperia, kryesisht tirana dhe bregdeti i shkrete qe mezi pret te vije vera dhe turistet(pasi shteti i ka harruar keta njerez) eshte kthyer ne nje vend hareje dhe nuk mendon njeri per te ardhmen nuk e kane fajin emigrantet apo studentat qe vijne me pushime(per te mos thene qe jane ata qe e mbajne gjalle ate vend ekonomikisht me fluksin e parave qe sjellin), por politika e qelbur shqiptare, po kujt i thua. Rob grindavec, nuk la gje pa sha e pa ironizuar, ne piken qe edhe ironia eshte bere e pakuptimte.

----------


## Michigan2005

Duke u bashkuar me mendimet qe kane shprehur oiseau en vol dhe Cyclotomic, po shtoj "vetem pak" me shume komente mbi shkrimin e E. Ypi-t.

*Ypi* thot: "atij që na la ne pas më tepër se të gjithë shekujt bashkë."

Ky eshte mentaliteti qe po na le "ne" pas sot! Fakti qe duam tja hedhim fajin dikujt tjeter ne vend qe ti bejme nje analize me pare vetvetes tone po na le akoma ne te kaluaren.

*Ypi*: "ajo e vëllait që sharroi vëllanë me kalashnikov, mes kaq e aq krimeve të tjera të këtij gushti vrastar, nuk bie në sy dhe aq për makabritet se sa për pataksjen që të shkakton, çuditshmërinë në vetvete si fakt. Që të ndihmojë a t'i dërgojë para' vëllai në Amerikë vëllait në Shqipëri, është më se normale në Shqipëri dhe në krejt Botën. Por që të vijë vëllai nga Amerika dhe të vrasë vëllanë në Tiranë sepse nuk i paska paguar qeranë e një furrik apartamenti në periferi të qytetit, këtë s'e mban asnjë kandar, s'e rrok asnjë imagjinatë.
Epo, të dëgjosh të tilla e të mos lush vëndit, s'vete fare."

Per kete pjese oiseau en vol sebashku me Cyclotomic jane pergjigjur bukur (bukuria qendron te vertetesia brenda replikave te tyre). 1. Nje shembull ekstrem si ky me siper nuk mund te qendroj per te perfaqesuar realitetin e pergjithshem ne vendin tone. 2. Flm motrave dhe vellezerve qe jane jashte kane buke te hane dhe te jetojn shumica e shqiptareve sot qe ndodhen ne shqiperi. Bile bile, jo vetem qe kane buke te hane dhe te jetojn, por kane dhe kohe te lire qe te vene neper kafenera apo neper diskoteka (apo pube) dhe te shajne dhe kritikojn motrat dhe vellezerit e tyre qe ndodhen jashte . . . interesant hm?

*Ypi*: "Athere, para se me u nis, duhet krytin me e boshatis, me e zbraz, me e formatu."

Formatu? C'fare do te thoshte Ypi kur te merrte vesh se shkrimi i tij mund te lexohet ne Forumin Shqiptar? Mund te DOWNLOAD-ohet dhe mund te behet SAVE ne PC-rat e perdoruesve te Forumit dhe Kompiuterit. Dhe me pas, mund te behet DELETE fare nga MEMORJA?! Uau! Por a mund te FSHIHET nje shkrim kaq lehte?

*Ypi*: "- Lexon libra ti ?
- Jo.
- Pse ?

- Sepse m'kanë ardh' në fyt. Sepse u ka shkrepur t'gjith shqiptarvë t'bëhen t'gjith' shkrimtarë. La pa le, por edhe t'i falin librat që nuk u a blen askush. Me sa duket letra kushton lirë. Jam betuar nuk do lexoj libra deri sa librat të shkruhen mbi letër."

O burra, i hidhni poshte librat! Sidomos ata qe ju a kane dhuruar! Hajde filozofi hajde!

*Ypi*:"Si në mesjetë, mbi Pergamenë, mbi lëkurë deleje. Një faqe libri, nje dele. Një libër, një kope delesh të therura. Ay është libër ! Atij i them libër un'. Athere të shohim a do t'i falin kopetë e shkrimtarëve kopetë e deleve. Apo jo ?! Do pres derisa të sharrohen krejt pyjet e planetit. Aty afër jemi. Duket pak e vështirë sepse pa pyje nuk mund të ketë as dele ku të kullosin. Por zgjidhet-zgjidhet. Do ti prodhojnë delet brenda qelqerave. Po prodhojnë Rob' brënda qelqerave, s'prodhokan dot dele. Deri ather' jam betuar nuk do lexoj asnjë libër.
FORMAT COMPLETE
Faleminderit Bios !"

"Ska faj ky jo"oooo! Mund te lozi me leht me mendjen e atyre qe jane ne shqiperi se sa me ata qe jane jashte shqiperise. Perse te doje Ypi ta lexonin vepren e tij Shqipetar ne mbare boten faleminderit kompiuterit dhe teknologjise? Ne duam te jemi Shqiptar! ops, jo, me fal : Ne duam te jemi Shqiptar me dollaret e Amerikes por pa mendjen e atyre qe shkollohen ne Amerike! ahaaaaaaaaaaaaa "Money, money, its sweet like honey honey"! Por kompiuterat nuk i duam jo sepse ndryshe nuk bejme dot para ne qe shkruajm neper kafenera! Merrni vesh ju o popull? Dele duam ne dele!

*Ypi*: "WOULD YOU LIKE TO CONSERVE OLD HARDWARE DRIVERS ?
Jo ! Hardrivers, rrugët, fshatrat, fushat, kodrat, aty janë. Ato nuk i erase dot asnjë Bios."

Ka humor dreqi ka, por sic thoshte Kadarje te nje shkrim qe postova tani shpejt ne forum: "me cdo gje mund te behet humor...". Jo jo, ne nuk duam te konservojm, te ruajm OLD HARDWARE, duam te konservojm lekuren e deles !

Domosdo qe njeriu i shkret do SEMURET, sidomos kur lexon shkrime te tilla dhe pret diagnozen nga Ypi!

*Ypi:* "Drejt Veriut nja katër a pes' gjithsej. Qerratenj veriorët mashkullorët mërdhiftorët. I duan nuset jugore, të shkrifta, solare, të nxehta. Çka bie në sy brënda makinave, është dhëndërri tejet serioz, gati i ngrysur. Vlon përbrënda qerratai. Mezi pret. Nuseve të mbuluara me të bardha nuk u shquhet pothuajse kurgjë. Pas të bardhave, kujtimi, mallëngjimi, sigurisht aty janë, por nuk duken. Sa seriozisht që martohen shqiptarët o burr' i dheut !

Nje sekond nashti, pse a martohen njerezit ne Shqiperi? Avash more derebardhe sepse po na ben me me shume tradita sec kemi! Ku vesh te bardha nusja sot? Nusja do te behet rebele bashke me dhendrin! Duan pavaresine e tyre! Spyesin as per njerez e as per familje! A e di ku shkojn per muajin e mjaltit? LAS VEGAS!!!!! Por si do thoni ju? Po ja, i ben nje garanci motra e nuses, shkojn per nje muaj dhe ksehaset cifti ne LAS VEGAS e pastaj kthehet ne Shqiperi dhe shan Ameriken! Nuk do te jetoja kurre ne ate vend! Ata (Amerikanet bashke me Shqiptaret) skane kohe te marrin fryme! Punojn tere dite e tere naten! Ku dine te jetojn ata! Dhe neve sna ndihmojn fare por kur vine ketu me pushime (sepse nuk i ka marre malli per ne jo) na vine e na shesin mend per gjendjen e Shqiperise! Kane fituar dhe shkolle ata atje pa le! Mos mendojn se jane me te mire? Ikni ore nga ktej se skemi nevoj per formatimet ne, ne duam vetem kredit kartat.

----------


## whisper

Mendoj  qe  Edison  Ypi  e  ben  mjaft  mire  portretizimin  e  memedheut  dhe  te  bashkeqytetareve  dhe  bashkekatundareve  qe  e  popullojne  ate. Pra ai  di  ta  'formatoje" me  se  miri  me  ane  te  gjuhes  se  tij  inteligjente  ate  ane  te realitetit  shqiptar  qe  ndjehet  vetem  kur  jeton  ne  Shqiperi  dhe  jo  kur  ke  statusin  e  emigrantit  te permalluar  neper  bote.

Ato  qe  shkruan Ypi  nuk  kane  nevoje  te  komentohen , por  thjeshte  te  lexohen...dhe  nese  di  t'i  lexosh...  pas  buzeqeshjes...nenqesh  hidhurazi  dhe  pastaj  bie  ne  mendime...
E  kam  fjalen per  ata  qe  dine  te lexojne...

ps. jeta  private  apo  veset  dhe virtutet  e  Ypit  si  njeri  sigurisht  na  interesojne po  aq  pak  sa  edhe  te  Cyclotomic...

dikea!  Ke  bere  shume  mire  qe  e  ke  sjelle  ketu  kete  shkrim  te  Ypit. Ndoshta  do  ishte  e  udhes  te  vazhdoje  apo te  vazhdonim  te  sillnim  ketu  shkrimet  e  tij  ne menyre  qe  kush  te  donte  ta  lexonte... Me  sa  shoh nevojitet  edhe  ketu  nje  formatim...

----------


## Hyllien

> Mendoj  qe  Edison  Ypi  e  ben  mjaft  mire  portretizimin  e  memedheut  dhe  te  bashkeqytetareve  dhe  bashkekatunareve  qe  e  popullojne  ate. Pra ai  di  ta  'formatoje" me  se  miri  me  ane  te  gjuhes  se  tij  inteligjente  ate  ane  te realitetit  shqiptar  qe  ndjehet  vetem  kur  jeton  ne  Shqiperi  dhe  jo  kur  ke  statusin  e  emigrantit  te permalluar  neper  bote.
> 
> Ato  qe  shkruan Ypi  nuk  kane  nevoje  te  komentohen , por  thjeshte  te  lexohen...dhe  nese  di  t'i  lexosh  pas  buzeqeshjes...nenqesh  hidhurazi  dhe  pastaj  bie  ne  mendime...
> E  kam  fjalen per  ata  qe  dine  te lexojne...
> 
> ps. jeta  private  apo  veset  dhe virtutet  e  Ypit  si  njeri  sigurisht  na  interesojne po  aq  pak  sa  edhe  te  Cyclotomic...
> 
> dikea!  Ke  bere  shume  mire  qe  e  ke  sjelle  ketu  kete  shkrim  te  Ypit. Ndoshta  do  ishte  e  udhes  te  vazhdoje  apo te  vazhdonim  te  sillnim  ketu  shkrimet  e  tij  ne menyre  qe  kush  te  donte  ta  lexonte... Me  sa  shoh nevojitet  edhe  ketu  nje  formatim...



Shkrimi eshte vene ketu per tu komentuar, por un nuk merzitem se ka dhe disa qe i bejne reklame ketij njeriu dhe kane lene te dergjen ne harrese njerez qe jane disa kalibra me teper se komentatoret e sotshem me veti "solare". 
Nese ky do ishte nje shkrim per te cmendur, apo per nje publik qe nuk ekziston por vetem thith, ateher normalisht qe komenti im do ishte pa vend, por duke qene se kemi te bejme me nje absurditet ndaj emigranteve qe vijne ne shqiperi(mos ket merak Ypi se nuk ka ndermend t'ja marri vendin e tij prej kritiku asnje nga shqiptaret e shkolluar qe kthehen), duke qene se anashkalohet problemi kryesor, dhe duke qene se Ypi fatkeqsisht nuk ka te bej me qenie qe vetem thithin, ateher komenti im eshte i vlefshem dhe ai qe e ka kuptuar se ku e ka thelbin e ka kuptuar, ai qe vazhdon te shesi kete shkrim le te vazhdoj ta shesi ... por ... kur vjen puna tek kundershtimi me mua apo me dikush tjeter, do beje mire te mendoheshe pak me teper, pasi ketu nuk je me ne boten e atyre qe thithin cdo gje qe shkruhet, por ne boten e atyre qe degjojne dhe analizojne fuqine e argumentit te perdorur, qe ne rastin tend eshte nen 0.

----------


## whisper

> Shkrimi eshte vene ketu per tu komentuar, por un nuk merzitem se ka dhe disa qe i bejne reklame ketij njeriu dhe kane lene te dergjen ne harrese njerez qe jane disa kalibra me teper se komentatoret e sotshem me veti "solare". 
> Nese ky do ishte nje shkrim per te cmendur, apo per nje publik qe nuk ekziston por vetem thith, ateher normalisht qe komenti im do ishte pa vend, por duke qene se kemi te bejme me nje absurditet ndaj emigranteve qe vijne ne shqiperi(mos ket merak Ypi se nuk ka ndermend t'ja marri vendin e tij prej kritiku asnje nga shqiptaret e shkolluar qe kthehen), duke qene se anashkalohet problemi kryesor, dhe duke qene se Ypi fatkeqsisht nuk ka te bej me qenie qe vetem thithin, ateher komenti im eshte i vlefshem dhe ai qe e ka kuptuar se ku e ka thelbin e ka kuptuar, ai qe vazhdon te shesi kete shkrim le te vazhdoj ta shesi ... por ... kur vjen puna tek kundershtimi me mua apo me dikush tjeter, do beje mire te mendoheshe pak me teper, pasi ketu nuk je me ne boten e atyre qe thithin cdo gje qe shkruhet, por ne boten e atyre qe degjojne dhe analizojne fuqine e argumentit te perdorur, qe ne rastin tend eshte nen 0.


Sa mire  qe  nuk  qenka  0  fuqia  e  argumentit  tim....!!!

----------


## Michigan2005

> Ato  qe  shkruan Ypi  nuk  kane  nevoje  te  komentohen , por  thjeshte  te  lexohen...dhe  nese  di  t'i  lexosh...  pas  buzeqeshjes...nenqesh  hidhurazi  dhe  pastaj  bie  ne  mendime...
> E  kam  fjalen per  ata  qe  dine  te lexojne...



nuk ka nevoje te komentohen? sipas kujt? mos valle jemi nen diktatur dhe nen komunizem qe te na mesoni se si dhe ku dhe kur duhet apo sduhet komentuar?

me te vertete keni hak! 

"ne" nuk duam kapitalizem ne duam diktatur!

nuk duam liri te mendimit, te shprehjes, te KRITIKES ... dhe mbi te gjitha: ne nuk duam mend nga njeri-tjetri sepse nuk kemi as respekt per bashkeatdhetarin dhe as dashuri per motren a vellain!

qofshi mire

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

*Filename: Abu*

_O what a beautiful morning at the end of November, in the beginning was the word, sing to me goddess, the son of peleus, achilles, now it is the winter of our discontent. Period, new paragraph.  Testing testing, parakalo, parakalo, with the right program you can even make anagrams, if you've written a novel with a confederate hero named Rhett Butler and a fickle girl named Scarlett and then change your mind, all you have to do is punch a key and Abu will global replace the Rhett Butlers to prince Andreis, and Scarletts to Natashas, Atlanta to Moscow, and lo! you've written war and peace.
Abu do another thing now: ...change all words, make each "a" become and "akka" and each "o" become a "ulla" for a paragraph to look almost Finnish.  
Akkabu, dulla Akkanullather thing nullaw: Belbulla ullarders Akkabu tulla chakkange akkall wullards makkake eakkach "akka" becullame "akkakkakka" akkand eakkach "ulla" becullame "ullakka" fullar akka pakkarakkagrakkaph tulla lullaullak akkalmullast Finnish._

----------


## Eagle

ky pamflet po me duket shume interesant...jo me shume per ate qe thote, por per ato qe le pa thene, dhe po na i thoni ju ketu. epo mire, pse nuk harroni per nje moment kush e ka shkruar, zereni se e gjetet ne nje cope gazete ku ishte grisur cepi qe mbante emrin e Ypit.pra nqs beni kete, dy- tre postime ketu dalin huq, jo cezma, jo keshilli i lagjes, jo policia etj,

tjeter.
s'pashe me asi ven qe ky robi te shante studentet e ardhur nga jashte, perkundrazi i lavdeon duke thene qe jane te qete por punojne, etjetj lexojeni ate paragrafin dhe nji here.

michigan, postin tend se marr vesh ku rreh, ti i jep te drejte fakteve por e ke inatin me ypin pse i permend, apo e kunderta...harroje pra ypin si emer, dhe thuaj a qendrojne faktet qe ai i sjell ketu apo jo...kto ia vlejne me u diskutu, se po qe per shprehje te bukra popullore te gjithe fjaloret me vete i kemi ..

ps. ti cupka je jashte teme me ket postin e fundit, kshu qe ke ban ..lol

pss. whisper, dmth ti nuk di vetem me peshperit , por dhe ligjeron kur e do puna..hallall

hajt postoni naj pergjigje tjeter, se u pa puna, po vjen dimri, sdilet me jashte.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

jo, ty te lumte sqepi xhanem, por une jam akoma duke pritur pergjigjen GJENIALE. Kini degjuar gje ju te tjeret? Si ka mundesi? Nese gjenialiteti qenka kaq i veshtire per tu zbuluar, vaj halli  fjalet bredharake e ndonje mendjemykuri (ketu nuk e kam fjalen per ypin, se ketij s'ja kam peshuar mendjen....megjithese po ti rendonte, do ta kisha ndjere gravitetin une).

uazo ka te drejte! te me falni ju te tjeret, por ky eshte opinioni im. Shkrimi me lart eshte ordiner (me kujton ato kolonat e freelance writers ne gazetat e zgjebura qe jepen falas ne subway station...xheku u hedh nje sy edhe une (ne rastet kur nga nxitimi, kam harruar librin ne shtepi)

----------


## oiseau en vol

> ky pamflet [...]
> [...] hajt postoni naj pergjigje tjeter, se u pa puna, po vjen dimri, sdilet me jashte


Bukuri, per shqipen do mundohemi ta mbajme brenda se beka ftohte andej...

Pamflet : shkrimi satirik, i shkurter, i dhunshem, drejtuar kunder nje grupi, institucioni etj. Ky ishte shpjegimi ne fjalor i fjales pamflet. Bukuri. Shqipja do me thote se kemi te bejme me nje Konice te ri. Pamfletist i shkelqyer, atdhetar qe i qan zemra per atdhene, etj etj etj etj...
Po shqipe, por edhe sikur autori i ketij pamfleti te ishte me vertete nje Konice i ri, une perseri nuk do te vleresoja, per arsyen e thjeshte qe nga kjo une nuk e kam vleresuar asnjehere vete Konicen. Kur ironia prek cinizmin, ketu asnje nuk me mbush mendjen qe kjo vjen nga dashuria e tepert, por vetem e vetem nga nje simptome karakteri te rendomte siç ka plot ne kete bote. Ypi dhe Konica mund te jene atdhetaret me te ndritur te kesaj toke, por menyra si e tregojne ata eshte nga me ultat. Bobo, ç'bera dhe une, sulmova Konicen, institucion i atdhetarizmit. Dashuria, kam bindjen une, nuk ndertohet si *kunder*, por si *pro* diçkaje. Une dua dike jo sepse ajo nuk eshte keshtu e keshtu e keshtu, por sepse ajo eshte keshtu dhe keshtu dhe keshtu. Pra dashuria eshte gjithmone diçka pozitive dhe jo negative.

Pastaj te vijme tek fakti qe shqipja na e permend : a nuk jane fakte keto qe na permend z. Ypi ? 
Epo mire, shqipe, nje dite po ecja ne Tirane dhe nje zog ma leshoi nga lart ne koke. Ky eshte nje fakt. Por a duhet nxjerre nga ketej qe te gjithe zogjte ta leshojne ne koke, dhe se tjeter here duhet marre çadra kur nuk bie shi, apo me mire fare : te iket dhe te mos shkelet me Tirana sepse zogjte atje na qenkeshin çudi e madhe ?!
Mire e tha michigan2005 : e si nuk u komentokerka ky shkrim o zoti, zonja Whisper ? Bah, gati duartrokitjet... gati... urraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa bravo te qofte o shkruesi yne i ndritur per keto qe shkrove por qe nuk kam te drejte fare qe te them se me pelqejne sepse... ç'te bej... whisperi nuk me le te komentoj. Ah, ndoshta whisper me komentim nenkupton vetem kur kritikon diçka... jo Whisper jooooo, je larg shume larg...
E them edhe njehere : shkrime te tilla, pamflete te tilla, gjejme sa te duash... Gjyshja ime shkruan per çdo dite qe ankohet per motin e keq, per shiun qe nuk bie, per diellin qe djeg, per televizorin qe i eshte rrezuar antena, per nusen e djalit qe ia vonoi pak kafen, per gjithçka... Por gjyshja ime, eshte krejt e kthjellet per te kuptuar qe ajo nuk mundet te ndryshoje asgje nga kjo. Kurse z. Ypi, ne vend qe te ankohet dhe qahet me formatime e me arratisje te pafundme, le te ulet diku dhe te mendoje qofte edhe nje here qe ne vend te kesaj do kishte bere mire te hiqte nje gur perpara pallatit qe i pengon te gjithe por asnje nuk e largon. Edhe pastaj do vinte te na shkruante qe sot, te nderuar forumiste, isha i lumtur se largova nje gur qe po na nxinte jeten te gjitheve...

Keshtu eagle, u mundova te te mbaj brenda, sherbim quhet dhe ky, dhe jo te vras mendjen e te them : po pse keshtu eagle, e pse ashtu... ja bera nje sherbim dhe kaq.

[ ps : po e shtoj ketu diçka sa per te mos bere nje post tjeter. Whisper, jo gjithmone duhet te themi diçka per qe te na kuptojne qe jemi bosh, kete mund ta bejme edhe duke peshperitur... çka kjo nuk eshte te folur... ehhhh...]

----------


## whisper

Ti  zoteri apo  zonje  reklamues/e  unazash...a  nuk  te  duket  se  po  flet  si  shume  dhe  nuk  po  thua  asgje? Kjo  gje  eshte  karakteristike  e  gjysmakeve...ndaj  ben  mire  te kompletohesh  edhe  me  gjysmen  tjeter  ne  ndonje  biblioteke....

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

letersia ka nje gje te "keqe": there isn't one right answer!
Ypi mund ta beje mire pershkrimin e bashkeatdhetareve, memedheut etc, por "what's the point?"




> Epo mire, shqipe, nje dite po ecja ne Tirane dhe nje zog ma leshoi nga lart ne koke. Ky eshte nje fakt. Por a duhet nxjerre nga ketej qe te gjithe zogjte ta leshojne ne koke, dhe se tjeter here duhet marre çadra kur nuk bie shi, apo me mire fare : te iket dhe te mos shkelet me Tirana sepse zogjte atje na qenkeshin çudi e madhe ?!


you are an artist! ky po qe eshte humor...edhe klasi biles.

----------

